# Favorite Pokémon Picker



## Vantablue (Nov 1, 2020)

I've seen this site go around social media several times in the last few years and it popped up on my timeline again recently, so I'm curious. Which Pokémon come up in your top 10-15 when you use this Favorite Pokémon Picker? The way it works is you select your favorites from each group, then eventually it starts narrowing it down until you pick one of your favorites. You can repeat as many times as you want to find even more favorites. You can also search for a certain Pokémon to see what happened to it and which Pokémon beat it out.

Here's my personal top 15, what's yours?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 1, 2020)

Took a bit but here we go! You can probably see I have a bit of a type bias ^^


----------



## Kinare (Nov 1, 2020)

I don't mean to seem cheeky, but wouldn't it be easier if I just told you my top 15 favorite Pokemon? x3 I'm not sure I understand the point of using the picker.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Nov 1, 2020)

Added one because both Yena's being there wasn't supposed to happen :x
Amazing as Yeens are, you do not get two spaces. uwu

I'm a little bit of a simp for gen 2, especially Suicune.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 1, 2020)

This is an interesting thread, I like it!





So, the top 15 turns out to be like this. I excluded from #16 and afterwards.

My standards are only the designs (personal preference), not how strong/useful they are. UwU


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Vantablue (Nov 1, 2020)

Kinare said:


> I don't mean to seem cheeky, but wouldn't it be easier if I just told you my top 15 favorite Pokemon? x3 I'm not sure I understand the point of using the picker.



Sure, but I guess this is useful if you want a detailed list


----------



## Vantablue (Nov 1, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> View attachment 92685



Looks like you're a fan of canines. Not surprising lol


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 1, 2020)

Vantablue said:


> Looks like you're a fan of canines. Not surprising lol


Yes


----------



## Baalf (Nov 1, 2020)

Favorite Pokémon List
		


I couldn't just pick 15. I had to make up a big lift.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 2, 2020)

The "Found Favorites" thing isn't working so I'll just list 'em.

Naganadel
Buzzwole
Zygarde
Yveltal
Golisopod
Giratina
Arceus
Darkrai
Corviknight

Top 9 in no particular order. It's the best I can do. Lol
Edit: Yes most of my favorites are legendaries and ultra beasts. Pretty cringe I know.


----------



## oappo (Nov 6, 2020)

I originally did 15, but I wasn't super satisfied, so I decided to do more. This is about right I suppose. In hindsight, I might've swapped Talonflame out Primarina or Charizard or something, but it's pretty good other than that. I went by appearance mostly.

Using this little picker made me realize how much I've missed out on Pokemon. Haven't played a pokemon game since gen 3. Speaking of which, I guess that shows on my list anyways.


----------



## Tartarus (Jun 10, 2021)

​
Pokemon Dream Team:


 Evelyn//Eevee



 Brooke//Vaporeon



 Bulb//Bulbasaur



 Cumulus//Altaria



 Flow//Sylveon



 Shroomy//Breloom​


----------

